# gold refining from circuit bords



## colesilvey (Mar 11, 2016)

can i just melt down mother bords and scrap old cell fones in a cilm and pan it for gold


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Mar 11, 2016)

No.

Dave


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 11, 2016)

No way!!!


----------



## 4metals (Mar 11, 2016)

> No.





> No way!!!



Gotta love threads that are easy to understand


----------



## nickvc (Mar 12, 2016)

4metals said:


> > No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:shock: :lol:


----------

